# Ever heard of a Ruby Nose Tetra?



## Cal (Feb 20, 2006)

My LFS has some what they are calling Ruby Nose Tetra's. It looks like a Rummy Nose to me. But the owner swear's he ordered them as Ruby's. He say's they have better color. I admit, they do look really good. I guess I would have to see the 2 side by side to tell a differance. I think someone just made a typo somewhere, but I could be totally wrong, I'm no expert.

So what do you guy's think. Are they one in the same. I'm down to 2 Rummy's. If it's a differant fish, would it still school with mine. Thank's.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Marketing gizmo, IMO - especially if they _look_ like regular rummies. Ask him for a genus & species. I'd be surprised if he can even get that from his distributor.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Would be interesting to see a pic...


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

There are 2 different species marketed as Rummy nose tetras in the trade.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

John P. said:


> There are 2 different species marketed as Rummy nose tetras in the trade.


Yup, actually there are 3. Hemigrammus Rhodostomus is the real deal, Hemigrammus Bleheri (probably the one you are seeing as ruby nose) and Petitella Georgiae.


----------



## Xmas_Beetle (May 18, 2006)

Here in South Africa, I've only seen Petitella georgiae marketed as Rummy nose's. I haven't even Hemigrammus rhodostomus in any of the shops here.


----------



## Sherri W (May 8, 2006)

How interesting - I had no idea there were more than one "rummy nose". I did some searching to id mine - looks like I have the Hemigrammus bleheri.

Here's a link if anyone else is curious.
http://www.petsforum.com/characin/carey/articles/98/three_rummynose_2.html


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I think there is a Ruby Tetra as well. Look nothing like a Rummy though.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I got one of the Petitella georgia mixed in with my last shipment of Hemigrammus bleheri and they all school together very well, so I wouldn't worry about them not schooling together if you do happen to mix them.


----------



## Cal (Feb 20, 2006)

Thank's to all. And thank's for the link, it was really helpfull. He has the same as mine, wich are the Hemigrammus Bleheri. What's funny is after all that, I didn't buy them there. I drove 30 mile's and paid a dollor apeice more for some. They just looked better.


----------

